# Deer Grunts and Cottontail Distress Calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Two Deer Grunts, Zebra wood and Wenge, BLO & polished. one Cottontail Distress Call Cocobola. These are my first and i hope to make more soon.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Both grunts are Beautiful. I like the shape of the cottontail call along with that dark wood. Very nice grade "A" calls. Are you making orders?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice job, we need an audio file


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful calls, Mate...:cheers:


query...you don't, by chance, make a Dachshund Call do ya ?? Would shore make my life easier when this little bastid runs away...again...:rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys & gal.. 

Bill these are gone, but when i get in the new Casa and set up i will try to get some sound files..

Tuga, No Dachshund whistles but i bet if you check out the hunting classifieds there may be a collar.. LOL 

Tails, not really doing any orders for calls, just hit and miss by word of mouth as long as they are not on a tight time line. I should be closing on the new casa next week and then I am back to Ensenada, Mexico and LA from the 21st - 27th.. so i will be busy through mid Feb i am sure. If you are interested in a call just shoot meet a PM and we can work something out Mate..


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

great looking calls! 

Did you use kits for the reeds, etc? I've made (1) wood call using parts I robbed from a store bought call and it worked out pretty well. Been wanting to try one of the kits just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

My duck calls are 100% handmade, the Grunts i order the expansion tubes and the tone board and reeds, the Cottontail distress are Reed sets.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well done buddy !
Beautifull calls !


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Job, I have a student in training right now to make a grunt, I will show him your pics. I am having to hold the reins tight, he just wants to jump on the lathe and wing it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well at least he is excited about it!! If you need some help let me know.. NOW i hope to see some pictures SOON.

Robert A.


----------

